# MUSCLE BIKE DISPLAY AT WASHINGTON STATE FAIR-AWESOME



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 1, 2017)

Went to the Washington State Fair today ,stopped by the hobby hall .Very impressive display of muscle bikes .Don't know the collector ,but a very impressive display .Got my vote for Peoples choice award!


----------



## bashton (Sep 2, 2017)

Now that is a great display! Also love the accessories. Hat's off to the owner or owners for sharing this awesome collection.

Bashton
MCACN Managing Member
Home of the Muscle Bike "Show within a Show"
www.mcacn.com


----------



## Debikeman (Sep 4, 2017)

The purple one looks like a stelber I had one of those once .


----------

